# UPDATED!!! Confusion On Photo Posting



## Vertical Limit

There has been some confusion on what photos are allowed on the Main Forum as opposed to the Photo Forum. Here are some guidelines to help with that confusion.

Photos that are welcomed on the Main Forum:

1. Photos announcing NEW foals and UPDATED foal photos

2. Photos announcing NEW horse purchases.

3. Photos announcing CURRENT show wins.

4. Any photo that pertains to an INFORMATIONAL question such as COLOR, CONFORMATION, or an INFORMATIONAL question about a particular horse.

5. Photos of your clipped minis.

Examples of other INFORMATIONAL photos.....
Does my mare look pregnant?
What is this on my horses eye?
Does this horses feet look properly trimmed?
Is this horse harnessed properly?
Is this horse a dwarf?
This horse has been stolen. Please help.

*photos belonging here on the Picture Forum.*

"Lets see your pinto or lets see your bays" are not considered informational and belong here on the Photo Forum.

Casual pictures around your barn.

Picture of a new pile of new shavings or dirt.

Taking your horse to Birthday Parties or Events or having a party or with Minis at your home.

* these and similar other photos belong here on the Picture Forum.*

Just use some good common sense. We all LOVE to see all your photos and videos. So please post whatever you would like on the Photo Forum. It's here to have fun.

Thanks everyone! Hope this helps.


----------

